# MacBook Pro: Problème de chauffe et lenteur(Flash et autres)



## AkdM (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Cela fait maintenant à peu près 7 mois que j'ai acquis un MacBook 6,2 (mid-2010, i5, 4gb de RAM, Nvidia 330m) d'occasion. La vitre de l'écran avait subit un choque provoquant alors une fissure à droite de l'écran, sans pour autant endommager le LCD (heureusement).
Ayant ensuite réparé celui-ci par une nouvelle vitre, on pourrait croire que le Mac était comme neuf.

Il est actuellement sous Mac OS X Lion 10.7.4.

Cependant, j'ai toujours eu un problème au niveau du Flash et de la chauffe de ce Mac.
En effet, lorsque je regarde des vidéos (avec n'importe quel navigateur), je remarque que mon MacBook chauffe ! Chauffe jusqu'à un point où il arrive même aux 90°c ! (indiqué par SMCFanControl et iStat Menus), et donc par conséquent que les ventilos sont à fond aussi (6000rpm, le max quoi).

Ça, c'était le problème principal.

Je vais énumérer les problèmes que j'ai, et ainsi que les étapes que j'ai pu suivre pour essayer (en vain) de résoudre ceux-ci:
- Tout d'abord, le problème de chauffe. Même si c'est le cas principalement lorsque j'utilise le Flash (Flash Player), il arrive que lorsque je suis sur Skype par exemple, que les indicateurs s'affolent, mais aussi que la température s'affole ! Je sais bien que c'est un problème commun, car j'ai pu remarquer plusieurs personnes ayant ce problème avec Skype, donc j'ai pas trouvé de solution à ça.
- Deuxièmement, le problème de lenteur. On dirait tout simplement Windows Vista sous un PC n'ayant pas assez de RAM pour le supporter. J'ai déjà essayé plusieurs Macbook Pro (à l'Apple Store, et ainsi que ceux de quelques amis) et je n'ai pas eu ce problème. Le problème s'affiche surtout au démarrage, il met très longtemps à s'allumer ! Même un Macbook Pro de 2008 (5,2 - Core 2 Duo) que j'ai récupéré d'une amie démarre plus vite que le mien... J'ai déjà formaté et installé à neuf OSX Lion, mais le problème reviens tout de suite après.
- Troisièmement, le problème de Youtube. Je suis chez Free depuis 2004, et j'ai toujours été content de leur service, jusqu'au jour où il y a eu ces bridages entre les serveurs de Youtube et Free lors des streaming des vidéos. Je précise bien "Streaming" car lorsque je télécharge ces vidéos en .mp4 (pour les vidéos en HD), j'atteins le maximum de ma connexion, c'est à dire 2,6mo/s environ. Pour expliquer le problème, j'ai fait une vidéo (qui montre aussi le problème de chauffe):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teR4_t4Ge2A

Donc, dans cette vidéo (que je conseille de mettre en plein écran pour mieux voir), je met une vidéo de Metallica, en 1080p. On voit bien qu'à partir de la 30ème seconde environ, la vidéo s'arrête car elle n'a pas assez buffé. En haut, dans le menu réseau de iStat Menus, on voit que je dépasse pas les 800-900ko/s en download avec Youtube, alors que, comme je l'ai dis avant, je télécharge normalement à environ 2,6mo/s au maximum de ma connexion. Et aussi qu'au bout d'un certain temps, que le Mac monte en température vraiment très rapidement, et atteint les 80-90°c... Je précise surtout que j'ai démonté mon MacBook pour enlever toute la poussière qui pouvait s'y trouver.


Mes questions sont donc: 
- Qui a aussi ce problème ?
- Auriez-vous des solutions pour une ou tous les problèmes décrits ci-dessus ?
- Un problème de Hardware ? Ou un problème de Software (je parle de Lion et bien évidemment de Flash) ? Les deux ?


Merci d'avance pour vos futures réponses !


----------



## AkdM (28 Juin 2012)

Personne ?


----------



## AkdM (29 Juin 2012)

Vraiment personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## M2oSa (29 Juin 2012)

J'ai les memes problemes de chauffe sur mon Late 2011...
Hier, mes ventilos se sont mis a tourner alors que j'faisais une conversation video sur Skype...
Pas trop de solutions ici... Juste boucher les oreilles...

Pour le probleme de lenteur, essayes de passer a 8Gb de Ram 
Et vois dans ton moniteur d'activites ce qui consomme le plus ( Ram / cpu )


----------



## elamapi (29 Juin 2012)

tout les macbook en core iBidule chauffent et font un boucan d'enfer ... Et le Flash sur mac a toujours été une catastrophe coté ressource ... On ne peut rien y faire .. si ce n'est ne pas l'utiliser :=)


----------



## AkdM (1 Juillet 2012)

Tout d'abord, merci pour vos réponses !

@M2oSa: Oui, pareil pour moi pour la conversation Skype... c'est vraiment lourd au bout d'un moment, et puis moi s'ajoute le problème de la lenteur lorsque le Mac chauffe, c'est vraiment très lourd et assourdissant !

@elamapi: Mais à propos du Flash, ça a vraiment toujours été comme ça ? Parce que voilà quoi, le Mac s'affole dès qu'il a une petite vidéo en flash, 'faut pas abuser quand même...

Merci encore pour vos réponses!


----------



## M2oSa (1 Juillet 2012)

Baaah pas trop, non..
Installes AdBlock, comme ca les publicites en Flash sur les pages sont bloquees..
C'est ce que j'ai fait.
Et essaies de passer  8Gb de Ram.
Aux alentours de ~40 Euros


----------



## kalm (1 Juillet 2012)

AkdM a dit:


> Tout d'abord, merci pour vos réponses !
> 
> @M2oSa: Oui, pareil pour moi pour la conversation Skype... c'est vraiment lourd au bout d'un moment, et puis moi s'ajoute le problème de la lenteur lorsque le Mac chauffe, c'est vraiment très lourd et assourdissant !
> 
> ...


Clim réglé a  26 degrés .
45 onglets.
Me concernant la temperature augmente significativement  pour atteindre 65 degrés  a 2,41mm de la video heheheehehhe........


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Juillet 2012)

Première lecture de deux vidéos 1080p simultanément sur Youtube :





On voit que l'activité CPU était plus élevée pendant le téléchargement. Il fait 25°C dans la pièce.

Cinquième lecture de ces deux vidéos toujours simultanément :




Aucune chauffe, aucune accélération des ventilateurs. Bon, ok, c'est un MacBook Pro 2012 2,6 GHz... Sur mon MacBook Air 2010 en Core 2 Duo, je peux regarder des vidéos 1080p, le ventilateur ne s'emballe pas. 

Pour les vidéos Youtube, il faut savoir deux ou trois choses :
- L'activité du processeur est plus élevée pendant le téléchargement
- Il est très utile d'afficher la fenêtre des informations vidéo
- L'intérêt de regarder des vidéos 1080p sur un écran de 800 pixel de haut est quand même limité
- Lire le fichier MP4 téléchargé depuis Youtube via Quick Time ne consomme pas forcément moins
- Si le décodage et le rendu de la vidéo ne sont pas accéléré en hardware, ça chauffe plus
- Mieux vaut tester avec des vidéos populaires qui sont en cache dans des serveurs locaux

Pas non plus de problème avec la vidéo de Metallica en (720p max contrairement au titre 1080p). 


Skype est connu pour faire chauffer les Mac. Mal codé ? La webcam du Mac demande trop au CPU ? J'utilise pas, j'ai jamais cherché.


----------



## AkdM (2 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse Pascal.

J'ai fait le test avec la vidéo de Britney Spears en 1080p, et j'atteins les 332 dropped jusqu'à la fin du téléchargement de la vidéo, je trouve que c'est beaucoup, comparé à toi qui en a seulement que 5 !





Pareil avec la vidéo de Shakira avec 368 dropped: 






Concernant les ventilos, j'étais à 2000rpm avant la lecture, et à 5000rpm en pleine lecture en moins de 2 minutes.

Pour Skype, oui, c'est sûrement dû à un code non optimisé pour Mac OS. Ça le fait aussi avec et sans la webcam.


kalm:
Donc, merci pour ta réponse, cela m'étonne quand même que la température ne monte pas autant que moi, surtout avec 45 onglets ! Il y a vraiment un gros problèmes avec mon Macbook !

Edit: Je viens de tester avec 45 onglets comme toi, mais avec une autre vidéo en 320p. La vidéo saccadait et le Mac était horriblement lent... Notamment lorsque le Mac chauffe et est lent comme ça, je remarque qu'il y a comme des sauts d'images parfois, ça se passe en une fraction de seconde vers le milieu de l'écran, je ne sais pas trop comment d'écrire la chose, mais c'est comme lorsqu'une K7 (oui, une K7!) ne fonctionnait pas très bien et avait des sortes de sauts d'images.
J'essaierai de faire une photo (et non un screenshot, puisque c'est pas software, donc invisible au screenshot), mais ça risque d'être très dur.


De plus, je note qu'à la sortie de veille, le mac est très lent.
A votre avis, un problème de disque dur ? J'avais prévu de changer de disque dur (ou même de mettre un SSD) à la sortie de Mountain Lion.


----------



## ziommm (2 Juillet 2012)

Il y a une chose que tu as l'air d'oublier concernant ton Mac : Il est muni de 2 GPU, avec un système de bascule automatique entre les deux. Ce système est censé permettre à la machine de choisir entre le GPU intégré au CPU (intel HD3000) pour des tâches légères et un GPU dédié et beaucoup plus puissant (GT330m). Tout ça afin de gagner en autonomie sur batterie, si on se contente de tâches légères (En principe).

Chose important à savoir : Ce système est TRES MAL conçu. Il a tendance à activer le GPU dédié pour des logiciels qui n'en ont pas du tout besoin (Skype, Chrome, VLC, Mplayer, Movist, etc...), occasionnant une chauffe du système et une perte d'autonomie sur batterie. De plus, il ne permet aucun contrôle manuel (en principe).

Heureusement, il existe un logiciel : gfxcardstatus. Il permet de forcer manuellement l'usage de l'un ou l'autre GPU.

J'ai exactement le même Mac que toi, un MBP 6.2, et ce petit soft aide grandement. Après, il y a quelques autres astuces si on aime chipoter, comme le module Youtube5 pour Safari, qui force l'usage d'un lecteur HTML5 pour youtube, en lieu et place du lecteur Flash d'origine. Ça consomme un peu moins de ressources. Et AdBlock aussi, bien évidemment.

Pascal_TTH : Pourquoi t'affiches pas la température CPU dans iStat ? C'est, à mon avis, la plus importante.  
Et puis on dirait que tes captures sont faites IDLE, bizarre.

Sinon, voila mon résultat durant la lecture d'une vidéo en 720p sur youtube...






Par contre, pour les ralentissements, je ne peux pas aider, je suis resté sous 10.6.8, et je compte bien y rester le plus longtemps possible.  
Mais dans ta vidéo, je vois que l'usage CPU est foutrement haut, constamment, c'est donc logique que ta machine chauffe autant et ralentisse. Faut voir dans ton moniteur d'activité ce qui mange trop.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Juillet 2012)

@ ziommm :iStat Pro n'affiche pas la température CPU des Ivy Bridge. C'est visiblement un bug. :rateau: Les températures montent bien quand je fais un stress test.

+1 aussi pour gfxcardstatus qui permet de forcer l'HD Graphics.

Pour la lecture des vidéos, mon MacBook Pro 2012 reste sur l'HD Graphics (pareil pour mon 2011). Il y a des navigateurs qui activent d'office le GPU dédié.

@ AkdM : Les dropped, ça arrive parfois quand on bouge une fenêtre ou lors du téléchargement. C'est peut-être lié à ton ISP.


----------



## petitchemin (2 Juillet 2012)

@ pascal_TTH à propos de stats as tu fais des benchs avant et après ton ajout du m4 et des 16 go ?
Quels gains as tu obtenu ?

Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Juillet 2012)

Tu devrais tester avec Safari aussi. 

De moi-même dans un autre forum 


> Je viens de lire 10x depuis Youtube Waka Waka en 1080p en plein écran sur mon MacBook Pro 15" 2010. La plus haute température est de 58°C sur le CPU et les ventilateurs sont à 2000 rpm.


 
En plein écran, c'est la GeForce GT 330m qui est active.


----------



## Swoop250 (2 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu devrais tester avec Safari aussi.
> 
> De moi-même dans un autre forum
> 
> ...



Si ça chauffe, je pense que c'est plutot à cause des vidéos de Britney....  :rateau::rateau::rateau:

...... vous embetez pas je suis déjà sortis


----------



## AkdM (2 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses !

@ziommm: Je sais bien qu'il y a ce mode "hybride". J'ai un Asus qui est exactement pareil (avec une 310m) et je n'ai JAMAIS entendu les ventilos de celui-ci, même en plein jeu. Et aussi, il est jamais chaud, comme quoi Apple ne fait pas très bien son travail.

Je viens de mettre gfxCardStatus, et la température a déjà baissé de 5 degrés !

Je vous tiendrais au courant si ça change beaucoup de choses.

Merci encore !


----------

